# Are threads that get the same thing boring?



## Cyndaquil (Sep 3, 2008)

Are threads in which people all agree on the same stuff, say the same things and vote the exact same thing boring? I try to be careful with the word boring because I believe most things are interesting enough but I do think that there are somethings that are just unneccesary in some threads especially when people all tell you the same things. But my question is what do you think?


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I think that can get boring if people just keep saying, "Yeah, I agree, I like that too" or something.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll make a note to make a pointless off-topic comment in every thread I read. ?_?


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 3, 2008)

This topic is like meta-fiction. It's a topic about itself.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 3, 2008)

Every time I look at the title of this thread, I somehow read 'Are art threads boring?'

Anyway, I don't really care, seeing as in most cases it's in a different context.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 4, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Every time I look at the title of this thread, I somehow read 'Are art threads boring?'


What the.... I thought it was only because I hit my head today getting out of bed... 

Are you my twin? @.@

Ahem. Anyway, this thread is sort of starting to become "boring" like what you were saying. More or less, everyone is agreeing with each other about how it's not boring. Which is, supposively, "boring". 

I think it really depends. I mean, if everyone just posted something like "yeah, I agree," then of course the thread would be boring. But if people come up with random arguments and blab on about the [insert adj. here]-ness of [insert topic here], then it can turn out to be quite interesting. 

So. It depends. Yeah...


----------



## Altmer (Sep 4, 2008)

are threads like not this biggest abomination on the internet

/thread


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 7, 2008)

My head just asploded. Seriously. Reading all of these comments about how things aren't boring, then realizing they are saying the same thing, and now I myself is posting the same thing. Wow.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 7, 2008)

I posted no. I wish I could claim that it was because I wanted to be different, but I still like reading on the debate forum. I don't like posting there as much, though.

Is this some sort of joke?


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, I get bored of polls real fast. Btw, this poll ends on my birthday! :3


----------

